# Good printer and labels for t-shirt packaging?



## GatorTots (Oct 13, 2009)

I would like to print a sticker with my logo to place on the outside of the Ziplock t-shirt bags. I have tried using matte labels with my HP Photosmart, but the quality is not up to par.

For those who print labels for packaging, what type of labels do you use (gloss, vinyl, etc)? Is there a specific printer or ink type that works well (such as an Epson with pigment inks)? 

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

GatorTots said:


> I would like to print a sticker with my logo to place on the outside of the Ziplock t-shirt bags. I have tried using matte labels with my HP Photosmart, but the quality is not up to par.
> 
> For those who print labels for packaging, what type of labels do you use (gloss, vinyl, etc)? Is there a specific printer or ink type that works well (such as an Epson with pigment inks)?
> 
> Thank you for any advice!


Diane, 

How about using paper stickers? Our customers order offset printed paper stickers from us, (most popular are 3 inch circle stickers) since they won't get wet. They are probably cheaper then using vinyl stickers unless they are going to get wet. I wouldn't recommend using regular inkjet printed stickers, they will probably smudge.


----------



## GatorTots (Oct 13, 2009)

INKSCREENS said:


> Diane,
> 
> How about using paper stickers? Our customers order offset printed paper stickers from us, (most popular are 3 inch circle stickers) since they won't get wet. They are probably cheaper then using vinyl stickers unless they are going to get wet. I wouldn't recommend using regular inkjet printed stickers, they will probably smudge.


Hi Alex,
Yes, I was thinking of using paper labels/stickers from Onlinelabels.com, but they have a glossy version that should look more professional, and they even have water-resistant labels for inkjet printers too. I am a retailer, and not a print shop, so I would be using a computer printer for the labels - just not certain which type/model printer would produce the best results. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Traceyt (Aug 15, 2008)

GatorTots said:


> Hi Alex,
> Yes, I was thinking of using paper labels/stickers from Onlinelabels.com, but they have a glossy version that should look more professional, and they even have water-resistant labels for inkjet printers too. I am a retailer, and not a print shop, so I would be using a computer printer for the labels - just not certain which type/model printer would produce the best results. Thanks for your advice!


I chose hang tags for my labels. I got creative for economic reasons. I uploaded a vertical business card design.(Vistaprint is cheap) One side my logo only which I had professionally designed. I designed the back of the hang tag myself with address and slogan, website info. I paid extra for a glossy finish. (You can leave room for pricing too.) You can buy a simple clothing tag gun in Staples with the plastic anchors. It looks very professional. You attach the tag with plastic thing to collar tag, or area, and you can pull them out of the collar so they are visible in the bags. (Handy if you do hats too.) I did get some tags printed with holes and spent more money. I hated them w/ holes. The tag gun goes in so smooth through the tag they look better on business cards w/o holes. It is also very quick. I know you were looking for stickers, but this is really an economical nice option. When you make more fun you can get fancier tags. Make sure you put ™ symbol next to your logo. Good Luck to you!


----------



## GatorTots (Oct 13, 2009)

Traceyt said:


> I chose hang tags for my labels. I got creative for economic reasons. I uploaded a vertical business card design.(Vistaprint is cheap) One side my logo only which I had professionally designed. I designed the back of the hang tag myself with address and slogan, website info. I paid extra for a glossy finish. (You can leave room for pricing too.) You can buy a simple clothing tag gun in Staples with the plastic anchors. It looks very professional. You attach the tag with plastic thing to collar tag, or area, and you can pull them out of the collar so they are visible in the bags. (Handy if you do hats too.) I did get some tags printed with holes and spent more money. I hated them w/ holes. The tag gun goes in so smooth through the tag they look better on business cards w/o holes. It is also very quick. I know you were looking for stickers, but this is really an economical nice option. When you make more fun you can get fancier tags. Make sure you put ™ symbol next to your logo. Good Luck to you!


Good idea, Tracey. I use Vistaprint for my business cards already and have a tag gun too. This would take more time just prior to packaging, but when you consider the time and money spent printing labels, perhaps this is a better alternative. 

Where do you get your hang tags with holes?


----------



## Traceyt (Aug 15, 2008)

Let me look that up for you. I purchased a big order and I have to go way back. Like I said, the ones with the holes I didn't like. The holes were too big and the plastic "attacher" didn't stay nice and tight. When you just pierce the solid card with the metal tag gun, it looks much more clean and actually more professional. The ones with holes are good if you want to use thread and pin method. 

Since you are already using Vistaprint (which I have no affiliation) I utilized all their freebees. I made magnets with my logo/ Thank You/website info. /to slip in with orders.


----------



## GatorTots (Oct 13, 2009)

Traceyt said:


> Let me look that up for you. I purchased a big order and I have to go way back. Like I said, the ones with the holes I didn't like. The holes were too big and the plastic "attacher" didn't stay nice and tight. When you just pierce the solid card with the metal tag gun, it looks much more clean and actually more professional. The ones with holes are good if you want to use thread and pin method.


I'm sorry, I think I misunderstood your previous post. I thought that you liked the fancier tags better. I think I may just give business cards a try then - especially at Vistaprint's cheap prices! Thanks!


----------



## BKNYC (Oct 13, 2009)

Sticker Guy!


----------



## Traceyt (Aug 15, 2008)

GatorTots said:


> I'm sorry, I think I misunderstood your previous post. I thought that you liked the fancier tags better. I think I may just give business cards a try then - especially at Vistaprint's cheap prices! Thanks!


I would definitely recommend glossy. They really looked nice. 

Here is a link to PSPrint 
Print Clothing Hang Tags and other Product Hang Tags at PsPrint.com - Custom Full-Color Product Hang Tags Printing Service

That's who I used also. The print quality was excellent, but you can just do two sided glossy business cards as tags. I will try to upload what I did. Good luck to you.


----------

